#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  Thailand`s Endangered Baby Fishing Cat.

## ch1ldofthemoon

On July 2, 2013, researchers from the Fishing Cat Research and 
Conservation Project in Thailand captured unprecedented video of a young
wild fishing cat fishing. They set up this video trap after several 
nights of cats raiding fish traps of local farmers. They modified a pond
that was already in use by the cats in order to encourage the fishing 
in front of their cameras.Two different fishing cats visited this pond 
that night. In the coming days, the team hopes to film even more 
exciting video of the cats going after their prey of choice, perhaps 
with more splashing involved. Still, what you are about to see has never
been recorded in the wild before.When I set out to cover the story of Thailands fishing cats,
I never expected vandalism could lead to an unprecedented wildlife 
discovery for this little known endangered species.
Fishing cats are increasingly rare. New estimates suggest only about 
2,500-3,000 remain in the wild. It is only in recent years that 
scientists have started to gain a better understanding of where these 
small wildcats live or whats happening to them.

----------


## misskit

Amazing. The cat just picks the fish up out of the water with no problem. The fish doesn't even fight to get away.

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

I was amazed...I did`nt know there were still wild cat`s in Thailand....

(The blurb in the original post is from LiveLeaks, but the video is YouTube....I`ve been told that a lot of people cant access Liveleak)

----------


## November Rain

> The cat just picks the fish up out of the water with no problem. The fish doesn't even fight to get away.


That's what I found curious. And something else floated to the surface at the same time. Were the fish already dead?
Beautiful creature.

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

Kittens Learning to Fish-Cincinnati Zoo.
 These kittens have Thai-Cambodian parents.

----------


## misskit

Had to look at that again, NR. Looks like another fish floated up!

Hard to believe a wild cat would collect dead fish to eat.

----------


## misskit

They are baiting for the fishing cats at that spot.

----------


## malcy

I think you are correct misskit

----------


## November Rain

Trying to catch the cats?

----------


## misskit

Trying to catch them on film.

----------


## billy the kid

watched a bird take a piece of bread thrown to it
carry it to a large stone in a lake and then drop it in the water
straight away the fish was onto it and as it does 
the bird dips its beak in and out comes a nice fish for dinner.

----------


## wasabi



----------


## Bettyboo

> They are baiting for the fishing cats at that spot.


NR, it's so obvious!!!

(Thanks, Misskit, I wondered why the fish was so stupid... :Smile: )

----------


## November Rain

> (Thanks, Misskit, I wondered why the fish was so stupid...)


Excuse me? You've eaten too much tinned rice Betsy, it's addled yer brain - it was me that said she thought the fish were dead. I was just wondering if it was pesticides/pollution.

----------


## misskit

About stupid. If NR hadn't pointed out the second fish, I would have gone away thinking the fishing cat just plucked a hypnotized fish out of the water. Setting up filming spots for wildlife has been my work for years and I should have known at first sight it was a bait spot.

I must be getting senile dementia already.  :Omfg:

----------


## kmart

Saw a fishing cat crossing a road with 2 cubs a few years ago just outside the industrial zone of Maptaphut, Rayong.
Asked my Thai staff about them, and showed them a few pics off the Internet, and they hadn't a clue.. Obviously not edible.

----------


## Bettyboo

> I must be getting senile dementia already.


It comes to all (most) of us.  :Smile: 




> Excuse me? You've eaten too much tinned rice Betsy, it's addled yer brain - it was me that said she thought the fish were dead. I was just wondering if it was pesticides/pollution.


I know. It was my attempt at humour.  :Smile:

----------


## mingmong

http://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/...ps46c073bf.jpg

 Now that's a Cat Fish Wasabi!

----------

